# Ogg Vorbis schneiden - ohne Dekompression

## Erdie

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man Ogg vorbis audiofiles schneiden kann ohne sie zu dekomprimieren?

danke

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Hierzu gibt es für Windows ein Tool mit dem namen Musicutter. Soetwas für Linux bräuchte ich, darf auch Kommandozeile sein   :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

```
*  media-sound/mp3splt

      Latest version available: 2.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 380 kB

      Homepage:    http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A command line utility to split mp3 and ogg files

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Erdie

Cool - danke für den Tipp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Schade, leider funzt das Teil nicht. Jedesmal bricht es mit einem Segfault ab ..

----------

## schachti

Hast Du es mit der 2.0 oder der 2.1 probiert?

----------

## Erdie

Beide Versionen haben das Problem:

```

mp3splt dkultur_high.ogg 00.00 87.10

Mp3Splt 2.1 (2004/Sep/28) by Matteo Trotta <matteo.trotta@lib.unimib.it>

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Ogg Vorbis Stream - 44100 - 101 Kb/s - 2 channels - Total time: 89m.45s

Splitting dkultur_high_00.00_87.10.ogg... Segmentation fault

```

Erdie

----------

## amne

Bei mir tuts:

```
mp3splt foo.ogg 00.00 1.05 && ls -lah foo*

Mp3Splt 2.0c (2004/Jan/12) by Matteo Trotta <matteo.trotta@lib.unimib.it>

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Ogg Vorbis Stream - 44100 - 125 Kb/s - 2 channels - Total time: 1m.15s

Splitting foo_00.00_01.05.ogg... OK

-rw-r--r-- 1 amne users 1.1M Jun  6 18:44 foo.ogg

-rw-r--r-- 1 amne users 955K Jun  6 18:46 foo_00.00_01.05.ogg

```

Die Frage ist jetzt, wo der Fehler liegt - an deiner Version von mp3splt (zeig mal dein emerge info her, an deinem .ogg oder eventuell an den 81 Minuten (hab gerade nichts längeres in .ogg gefunden).

Versuch mal irgendwas anderes als .ogg zu encoden und schneiden.

----------

## Erdie

ich habe jetzt mal ein mp3 probiert und es geht ! Leider nutzt es mir nichts weil ich eben genau das ogg schneiden wollte. Naja, vielleicht werden zukünftige Versionen das können.

Erdie

----------

## amne

Ich nehme an mein Post hast du übersehen?

----------

## Erdie

Deinen Post habe ich gesehen, genau deshalb habe ich es probiert. War auch ein sinnvoller Vorschlag   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Hmm, amne wartet wohl immer noch auf Dein emerge info - vielleicht können wir Dir dann weiterhelfen...

----------

## Erdie

hier ist meine emerge info_

```

erdie ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli crypt cups curl dri dvd dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack jack-tmpfs java jpeg junit kde kqemu ladspa lcms libsamplerate libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang smime softmmu spell spl sqlite ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis wxgtk1 xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS

```

----------

## amne

Ok, was einmal ein grösserer Unterschied ist: Du hast amd64, ich x86. Kannst du noch versuchen, ein selbst kodiertes ogg File zu schneiden? Dann lässt sich näher eingrenzen ob ogg generell nicht geht oder das File irgendwelche Fehler hat, die mp3splt aus dem Takt bringen (was auch ein Bug ist, abstürzen darf es nie).

Auf jeden Fall wäre es nützlich, nach genauerer Abklärung der Umstände einen Bugreport abzusetzen, dann wird das Problem (hoffentlich) auch gefixt.

----------

## Erdie

Es kann durchaus sein, daß es am vorliegenden ogg liegt, weil dieses, wie man leicht am Titel sehen kann, aus einem ogg - Stream entstanden ist. Solche files haben ggf. falsche Headerdaten weil ja das Ende des Stream quasi unendlich ist - wie das genau funktioniert, weiß ich leider nicht. Nur ist es ja so, daß man gerade bei solchen Dateien das Bedürfnis hat, sie zu schneiden. Wenn ich heute abend nach der Arbeit zuhause bin (so gehen 21 Uhr) werde ich probieren ein anderes ogg zu schneiden.

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Tatsächlich, ich habe jetzt ein anderes ogg probiert und es geht. Also brauche ich jetzt eine Tool, was die Headerdaten meines ogg - Stream Ausschnitts rekonstruiert und ich vermute mal, dann läßt es sich auch schneiden.

Erdie

----------

## firefly

du könntest mit ogginfo prüfen ob der header fehlerhaft ist und eventeull zeigt es dir auch an was genau im header fehlerhaft ist.

----------

## Erdie

Hier haben wir den Salat:

```

martin@erdie ~/Desktop $ ogginfo dkultur_high.ogg

Processing file "dkultur_high.ogg"...

New logical stream (#1, serial: 02901d82): type vorbis

Vorbis headers parsed for stream 1, information follows...

Version: 0

Vendor: Xiph.Org libVorbis I 20040629

Channels: 2

Rate: 44100

Nominal bitrate: 104.000000 kb/s

Upper bitrate not set

Lower bitrate not set

User comments section follows...

        TITLE=Deutschlandradio Kultur - Ogg DSL

        AUTHOR=Deutschlandradio Kultur

        CONTACT=www.dradio.de

        ARTIST=Deutschlandradio Kultur

Warning: sequence number gap in stream 1. Got page 1439983 when expecting page 2. Indicates missing data.

Warning: EOS not set on stream 1

Vorbis stream 1:

        Total data length: 63915471 bytes

        Playback length: 9190m:16s

        Average bitrate: 0.927292 kbps

martin@erdie ~/Desktop $         

```

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie schafft man es trotzdem, solche files zu schneiden? Kennt jemand eine Art Reparaturtool für ogg files?

Erdie

----------

## lolli78

Hallo!

Du könntest versuchen, das File mit mencoder oder ffmpeg zu kopieren. Als Audiocodec nimmst du "copy", dann wird nichts umkodiert, aber die Header werden neu geschrieben.

Lorenz

----------

